# .tmp files being created in shared folders



## torben.web (Dec 19, 2011)

this was from a post in march and was unanswered. I have the same problem. If any one can help i would be grateful.

"I am running into a very odd problem with Excel 2003 and the creation of .tmp files. I am posting this on the Office support forum, but I am not entirely convinced this is an Office problem.

The workstations having this issue are running Windows 7 and have Office 2003. This is a company environment so the files are stored on a server that is running Server 2003. Our environment has a mix of users using both Office 2003 and 2007. Machines that are running Office 2003 SP3 and also have the compatibility pack SP2 to open Office 2007 files. When a user with Excel 2003 opens a .xlsx file from a network drive and saves it a .TMP file is created. If I save a file called test.xlsx it creates a file called test.xlsx~RF35148a.TMP. When Excel is closed, the file does not disappear so it is filling up some folders with these .TMP files. I also noticed that this does not happen with Word or Powerpoint files. I logged onto the machine as a user and as an admin to confirm it isn't a permissions issue."

the question does not seem to be elsware online so i am hoping it was answered but just not posted and/or someone knows.

thanks again


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

Not sure if this will help but it does explain a bit about the way Excel saves files.

Description of the way that Excel saves files

Excel creating temp files upon save. - ExcelBanter


----------

